# Contract questions..carbon copy?



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I know i've been asking alot of questions lately. I appreciate the responses and i got 1 more question.

What are you guys using for contracts? Are you going with 3 peice carbon copy, or are you just print 2 copys off your computer and having the customer sign both?

Depending on what you guys say, i might have the awnser to my next question without even posting it!

Matt


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

:jester: My printer does not have the capability to make carbon copy multipart forms.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

i think content is more important,

pay to have you contract worded in your intrest..

if you get sick, delivery, rain, water tables, strikes, etc 
remeber in this biz every day of rain puts completion back at least one day.. btw people are crazy about pools lol


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

CPS- My manufacture set me up with the contract they use for there factory direct installs. I am covered real good with the fine print. They use a carbon copy type. 

They have 6 different catagories on the front. Pool Specs (Model, size color), Standard equip (already typed), Site visit and execavation (Allready typed), Installation (all ready type with a place for price), Pool decking and coping (couple options typed and a place for price), and then a catogory with 5 options such as heater, slide, etc.

The contract works fine and dandy for them. However i plan on offering fencing, plantings, irrigation, basically a complete job. I can not see fitting it all on one carbon copy page.

I am thinking of two two contracts. One for the pool and one for everything else. And i'll type up a scope of work and have them sign that also for the big jobs.

Matt


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

2 work contracts along with 1 paint color contract...All 3 signed by myself and the HO. I get 1 contract and the paint color contract


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

What about the pre-written contracts you download to pc and plug your info in. Does or has anyone used these? Do they do the job of covering your butt?


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

ruskent said:


> CPS- My manufacture set me up with the contract they use for there factory direct installs. I am covered real good with the fine print. They use a carbon copy type.
> 
> They have 6 different catagories on the front. Pool Specs (Model, size color), Standard equip (already typed), Site visit and execavation (Allready typed), Installation (all ready type with a place for price), Pool decking and coping (couple options typed and a place for price), and then a catogory with 5 options such as heater, slide, etc.
> 
> ...


 
cool what kind of language for high water tables, weather delays etc..
id love to read it.. btw call my vendor yet? theyre a good outfit.

ray


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Ray- I called for vendor and spoke with the salesman for my area. The salesman is in albany at headquaters all this week. But we are planning to met up next week when hes back in the area.

Before i email the contract to my printer, i will send it to you. I got to type the whole contract up, since they just can't scan the one from the manufacture, because i am making some changes.

Matt


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

_cool. they are a good outfit w/ everything i need & reward loyalty._

_im looking forward to seeing contract.. if you have any ?s let me know hopefully i can help_


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ruskent said:


> or are you just print 2 copys off your computer and having the customer sign both?
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


bingo



but, i just do this cuz of effects from monkey-see, monkey do kinda stuff



also ... new construction/remodels ... always something just a little different --- so i couldn't have carbon copy contracts for those anyways


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

C.C.R. said:


> What about the pre-written contracts you download to pc and plug your info in. Does or has anyone used these? Do they do the job of covering your butt?


 Sorry this is so long a post, but I always get concerned when people search for a one page, pre written contract. It's not that simple!!! A one page contract is not enough in today's industry.
We use the downloadable forms to fill certain needs. We have a 3 ring binder for every job. Customer gets one , Lead gets one & PM has one at all times.
 
Consider the following forms in a 3 ring binder:
Company policy (clearly explaining how you do business including expectations from you & expectations of what you need from the customer)
Scope of work
Specifications
Plans
Payment schedule
Change Order policy
Allowances for items not specified or chosen
Reconciliation sheet (adds & deducts to allowances )
Product selection sheet
Preconstruction check sheet (material storage, job sign location, key to the premises, bathroom vs portolet, dumpster location etc.)
Subcontractor agreement forms & quotes
and many more if needed

It's a lot of work but it becomes the glue that puts everything on paper so you & the customer can always refer back to what was said, what was promised and what was expected. We make a lot of promises & assumptions when we enter a contract with someone. You can't remember it all. Write it down !!!! :notworthy arty: :clap:  :thumbsup:


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> Sorry this is so long a post, but I always get concerned when people search for a one page, pre written contract. It's not that simple!!! A one page contract is not enough in today's industry.
> 
> Thanks for the insight I was looking at the pre-written forms and some of them (the ones i was leaning towards) are multi-paged (2-4 pages) and in MO pretty detailed. But I'm still new to the business end of construction so I do value most opinions found here over mine (when it comes to business). My plan was to download the one I thought covers the most and use it as a starting point for an attorney to save time and money. Or should I just go to an attorney to begin with?:blink:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Attorney*

I wouldn't seek an attorney at this time. What I was trying to share in my post is that your best contract is one that everyone can understand without fancy words and a bunch of hitherto's. 
What do *YOU* want the agreemnent to explain & make it clear so you & HO know these basics: What task is being performed. How will I be paid. *Done!! *
That's the essentials of any contract. It's all the other stuff that has to be mentioned too but that is the crux of it.
Remodelers Business Basics by Linda Case is an excellent source of info from contracts to day to day stuff. Good read.:thumbsup:


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> I wouldn't seek an attorney at this time. What I was trying to share in my post is that your best contract is one that everyone can understand without fancy words and a bunch of hitherto's.
> What do *YOU* want the agreemnent to explain & make it clear so you & HO know these basics: What task is being performed. How will I be paid. *Done!! *
> That's the essentials of any contract. It's all the other stuff that has to be mentioned too but that is the crux of it.
> Remodelers Business Basics by Linda Case is an excellent source of info from contracts to day to day stuff. Good read.:thumbsup:


Thanks Tc, I'll check it out.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

You're welcome, CCR
Where are you located in Mass?


----------



## Rick G (Dec 15, 2006)

*AIA Documents*

We use AIA Documents, they cover all needs. Customers, sub's, disclaimers, General's.




aia.org


----------

